# Passport validity prior to EOI and Visa application



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

My passport is to expire in April 2015, and I was wondering if I need to get it reissued before I apply for EOI and Visa?

Is there a minimum passport validity period of 2 years before applying for EOI and/or Visa or can I apply with my current validity period (about 10 months left)?

I have done my IELTS and got my police clearance (being proactive here) with my current passport. Will this cause an issue if i get a new passport and apply for EOI and Visa with the new one? (I hear that I will get a new passport number)

Regards


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi airwolf, 

no, there is no requirement like that. You can update your passport details any time during processing and after the visa grant. They even made a special form for it because it is so common : Form 929.

It is slightly easier for the case officer if the same passport number appears on all your documents (IELTS etc.) but not a requirement. Just get a certified copy of your current passport and keep that safe. Some countries destroy old passports when you apply for a new one, so you want to keep that paper trace!


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank You espresso for the quick reply.

Relieved to hear that there is no hassle as such. 

However, at the time of applying for visa, does my passport need to be valid for two years from the date of applying for visa?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi airwolf, 



> However, at the time of applying for visa, does my passport need to be valid for two years from the date of applying for visa?


No .


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank You.

How would I be able to submit form 929 during visa processing? The process is an online process whilst this form seems to be a written form.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You just fill out the form and upload it in the eVisa system. You do the same thing for form 80, which you will also need for the application.

If you want to change your passport number after the grant, you can just email the form to one of their processing centres.


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Espresso,

According to the following link <http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf> page 36 states the passport needs to be valid for at least 2 years.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

airwolf said:


> Espresso, According to the following link <http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf> page 36 states the passport needs to be valid for at least 2 years.


It RECOMMENDS that your passport is valid for at least two years but that is NOT a requirement.


----------



## gooddaymate (Jun 18, 2017)

*Different passport number in EOI and apply visa*

Hi,

Reviving an old thread.

I had lodged EOI and have received a visa application invitation.

However, my present passport has a typo in the birth city and state and I want to correct that now before applying for the visa.

Then, my EOI and PTE exam will have reference to a different passport number from the newly issued passport. 

Reading the previous comments I assume that it will be fine with the Case Officer if I fill in the Form 929 (can someone please share the link to this form as the previously shared link seems to be broken) and upload during application of visa.

It will be of great help if someone can help confirming this process.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gooddaymate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Reviving an old thread.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Congratulations for your final invite  

1. Get your passport renewed. Apply for passport renewal.
2. Once you get your new passport, you can update passport details in ImmiAccount during visa lodge.


----------



## gooddaymate (Jun 18, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations for your final invite
> 
> ...


Thanks SG for the response.

I got the passport rectified first and then submitted my Visa on 8 May. Have scheduled appointment for health checkup.


----------

